# A day out in the desert



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The wife and I bought a new toy a few weeks ago and after a shakedown trip to an old haunt last weekend, we went out again today and visited a few other of our favorite desert spots.


























This area is loaded with old mines and a lot of old equipment. That first structure is an old mill that when we first visited had old glass cased batteries, old lockers and a Diesel engine that powered everything. One day I'd like to sit atop it and call some coyotes down that wash when I have a rifle. I did it about 8 years back just to see and had three come flying around a corner about 200 yds away. I wish I'd had a rifle then. 
Next trip, Castle Hot Springs !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's, looks like a fun day, greened up pretty good.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like a great calling place


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't forget to take your gold pan along with ya.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Don't forget to take your gold pan along with ya.
> 
> awprint:


There are a lot of old claims in the area and it appears as though someone ( I won't list the name) has come in and bought up several of them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One for AZP


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Always fun sniffing around someone else's old haunts and just thinking...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You didn't put it around your neck for a selfie Don?

Funny my neighbor was talking about his old stomping grounds last night... Wickenburg and Castle hot springs... he's a native


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

whats a selfie ? I normally put them out of your misery when I see them. There were a lot of people around checking out the mill. 
Tell your neighbor that " castle hot springs " is now open for business. It got bought a few years ago and they rebuilt some of it that was destroyed by fire. Its pretty pricey but includes meals and amenities. It's grounds have always been kept up by a caretaker who lived there.


----------

